# Ants and more ants



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have tried just about everything I could to rid my yard of these small ants with no success. I have used sprays, terro, and pellets with no luck.

Anyone have a sure fire bug killer they would recommend? These are small black ants, not the small, redish sugar eating ants. 


I figure there must be a farmer or two who has some heavy duty insecticide.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I was just about to start a similar thread when I saw yours!

We've got _tons_ of large, black ants that have staked claim to a 12' x 18' section of lawn at the end of the garage; the ground is honey-combed with their nest network. I dropped a used pool liner over it for a couple of days while waiting for trash day; when I moved it, they had relocated their 'nursery' under it; thousands of white eggs, with workers scurrying frantically at the uncovering...

I'll anxiously await some good advice from this thread!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

For inside ants try TERRO. They take it back to the nest and it will kill them all.

I do not know if it is still on the market but diazinon [sp] did the job on the outdoor ant problems I have had.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Get a lawn insecticide (liquid or granular) put it down and water in.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Done both and even tried the terro the other night.

Diazinon was the best when it was on the market. Since, they have pulled that and even did something to make Terro safer. None of these are not worth a Dang.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

I'm also concerned about the dogs.....I can _try_ to tie them outside the affected area, but if they get loose, I just _know_ where they're going to head......


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Release 10 skunks on your yard they will eat the ants and also dethatch your lawn at the same time. If you also have grubs they will eat them also and poke holes in your lawn to allow for better water intake. :lol:


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

25 years ago my father was trying to get rid of ants at our cabin. He had some Clordane left over just after the ban and used it all around the perimeter of the cabin. We still don't have any ants in that cabin even now. :tdo12: No wonder they took that stuff off the market.

good luck, There's also an ant powder for outside ants that is usually available from most hardwares. That worked for me.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

You might want to try to sprinkle some Borax laundry soap over the affected area. That was the suggestion my dad gave me when we had them coming into our house. I sprinkled some outside, near the threshold of the front door, and they've stopped coming in from there.Mike


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

They took the arsinic [sp] out of Terro.

To many wives lacing the old man's coffee with it.

I bought a supply of the old terro before it went off the market. I also got a divorce


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.pestcontroldirect.co.uk/acatalog/Pest_Control_Direct__Ants_57.html


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

We had a real problem with those big black ants and I used Spectracide spray(for ants) around the foundation of the house and garage and it has done a great job of getting rid of them,suppose to be pet friendly too I think.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

Three parts borax one part sugar. They will take it back to the nest and kill. Also in the spring omce a month for 3 months at the start of each month pour ammonia around the foundation of your home, this will keep em out of the house.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Inside the house has not been a problem, as of yet. I have had very few enter the house. I have thrown everything at them for the local stores, with no success.


----------



## mb (Jan 10, 2001)

I had some ants around the house foundation. I used some clorox bleach, haven't seen them since.
mb


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have only had a few ants come in the house. I tried spectrcide a few days ago and it really knocked them down outside. Although it did not totally eliminate all of them. I will go around and hit the areas again today. Hopefully a few good doses will make them dissappear.

I did hit a few areas with bleach also. I may put some in my sprayer and go around the foundation also.


----------

